# submersible motors



## John Zimmerlee (Jan 13, 2010)

Urgent!

The local high school has taken on a project of designing and prototyping a foot-controlled electric powered environmentally friendly watercraft.

An earlier prototype utilized dual 30 amp trolling motors driving 6" diameter augers for propulsion and differential steering but the trolling motors don't last due to brush wear.

We nee a suggestion on submersible brushless motors or a way to seal them.


Seeking approx 25 to 30 amp motors (12 volt) turning about 1400 rpms under load. We also need controllers for variable forward, neutral, & variable reverse in input from sliding foot controls. We have found and utilized linear 10k potentiometers if that helps.



John Zimmerlee
[email protected]


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

have you tryed a saltwater trolling motor? i got one on my boat and i have owned it as long as i owned the boats and im going to 10 years now. the boat goes in the water rain or shine every weeken


----------

